# "Your PC is offline"



## kellieamelia (Nov 27, 2012)

I tried to login to my Windows 8 Acer Ultrabook this morning but was not allowed with a "Your PC is offline. Please sign in with the last password used on this PC." message. 

My PC does login using my Windows Live account but I have been able to login in the past without an internet connection. Usually, when this message comes up, I'll re-type the password and login easily. Also, because I use an Ultrabook, I'm unable to use an ethernet cable to hook up to the net. 


Help!


----------



## cipherprime (Nov 28, 2012)

I have had the same thing again. pc is offline but not finding the password that does work when using normal wifi. I am currently using 3g dongle with the your pc is offline message appearing when trying to login to the machine out of the office.

seen this all over the internet but no fixes found as of yet


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

If your current password has any caps in it remove them when typing in offline.

Seem's like the local store of the password is all lower case even if you have capitals. 
(worked for me anyway).

pEoN


----------

